# Auto radio con poco volumen



## emanueljc (Nov 17, 2012)

hola a todos.tengo una autoradio FM/USB/SD memory, el problema  es el siguiente: cuando escucho radio el volumen es normal cuando conecto un USB o una  SD el volumen baja muchísimo . cosa que es incomoda pues al subir el volumen al máximo para escuchar mejor este se distorsiona y se escucha horrible, y eso que tengo un parlante bueno. agradecería por favor me den una solución para esto y bueno si puedo hacer un amplificador sencillo para subirle un poco mas el volumen para este auto radio pues quiero poner 4 parlantes  gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

Quizas lo mas sencillo sea bajarle la radio con dos resistencias . . .


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 17, 2012)

emanueljc dijo:


> hola a todos.tengo una autoradio FM/USB/SD memory, el problema es el siguiente: cuando escucho radio el volumen es normal cuando conecto un USB o una SD el volumen baja muchísimo . cosa que es incomoda pues al subir el volumen al máximo para escuchar mejor este se distorsiona y se escucha horrible, y eso que tengo un parlante bueno. agradecería por favor me den una solución para esto y bueno si puedo hacer un amplificador sencillo para subirle un poco mas el volumen para este auto radio pues quiero poner 4 parlantes  gracias


 
emanueljc es falta de ganancia en la entrada del dispositivo, si tiene muy pocos conocimientos en electronica la posiblidad seria que toda la musica que almacene sea en la USB o SD, con un programa para editar musica sea profesional o sencillo para que realce el gain y ecualizacion musical, en pocas palabras subirle un toque mas de volumen a los MP3 y dejarlos todos nivelados asi con volumen moderado en la autoradio suenan mejor 

Programa Free http://www.goldwave.com/

Hasta luego.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2012)

Probablemente el nivel de audio con el que esten grabados los dispositivos externos sea inferior a la ganancia del sintonizador. Además Tienes que comprobar si las grabaciones en MP3 están normalizadas de nivel de audio.
También ten en cuenta que las emisiones de radio están sometidas a procesadores de sonido que agregan mucha dinámica.

Saludos.


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 18, 2012)

gracias  por la respuestas . ahora las canciones son MP3 y están grabadas muy bien y tiene muy buen sonido pues lo he probado en auto radios de mis amigos y suena bien. cosa que en el mio no sucede eso. que solución puedo darle??nota: la auto radio que tengo no es una gran marca es una radio china .


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 18, 2012)

emanueljc dijo:


> gracias por la respuestas . ahora las canciones son MP3 y están grabadas muy bien y tiene muy buen sonido pues lo he probado en auto radios de mis amigos y suena bien. cosa que en el mio no sucede eso. que solución puedo darle??nota: la auto radio que tengo no es una gran marca es una radio china .


 
emanueljc si me imaginaba que seria una radio asi, porque las buenas si traen buena ganancia, lo que dice tiago es verdad el radio suena mucho mas, la solucion y las mas ecomonica, rapida y sin complicaciones es comprar un Transmisor FM para Car MP3 SD USB se escucha mucho mejor y casi igual que una emisora radial
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-401609747-transmisor-fm-transmitter-mp3-mp4-ipod-usb-sd-autos-carros-_JM_

En la autoradio trae el operacional que en pocas palabras preamplifica el Amplificador de la Radio, resumiendo esta conexion lleva un par de condensadores electroliticos en la Entrada de audio y un par de resistencias que regulan la ganancia del dispositivo hacia el amplificador, pero No chacharrearlo sin conocimiento porque se puede dañar y como dicen en mi tierra se queda sin el pan y sin el queso.

Hasta luego.


----------

